# Mind blowing video



## Wreth (Feb 7, 2010)

Yus :3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEheh1BH34Q


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 8, 2010)

very interesting...


----------



## Clutch (Feb 8, 2010)

Im not into Astronomy that much, but this is pretty cool in a sense, but it is very interesting at the same time...


----------

